# 2005 ford focus trailer hitch



## Rebelwork (Aug 3, 2021)

You see any problem pulling a '16 aluminum boat with a ford focus. Only about 10 miles...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 3, 2021)

Not really.
I have towed close to 1000 pounds with a 2007 Prius. There used to be a Yahoo group "Towing with your Prius" Some people have towed 1200 pounds without any issues. Google towing with a Ford Focus see what comes up.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 4, 2021)

If it's just a conventional automatic, sure. If it's a DCT or CVT, don't.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 4, 2021)

The Prius is a CVT and never had an issue.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 4, 2021)

The 2005 Focus has a 1000 pound towing rating with a 100 pound tongue weight in North America and 2000/200 rating in Europe.


----------



## Rebelwork (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't think I'll have any trouble with it.


----------



## Rumblejohn (Aug 12, 2021)

My 2004 Focus ZX3 had 190k on it when I traded it. No problems pulling the Lowes 1652 in my signature.

John


----------

